# My first track event, BMWCCA Driver Training @ Lime Rock



## NickD (Jul 16, 2003)

This past Saturday I went to the BMWCCA NJ Chapter driving school at Lime Rock Park. I had the most incredible time of my life!

The day turned out to be a pretty nice day, cloudy and rain later in the day but we got in a good deal of track time. People were very friendly, the event was very well organized, the classes were very informative and my instructer was excellent.

I have a little writeup with some pictures here:

http://nick.declario.com/articles/racing-091705.html

I will definitely be attending more of these!


----------



## TheForgotten (Aug 25, 2005)

Man thats awesome, my dad used to race up there in his old iroc-z, i used to go there when i was little and watch him. this brings back a lot of memories... one question, how much was this session? i want to go, want to save some money aside so i can do it. but awesome you had a great day, i cant wait untill the time i can go =) someday i will be running this course like it was my own ^^ 

Glad you had a great time, ive heard many many stories about how great the instructors are =)


----------



## NickD (Jul 16, 2003)

I believe the session is ~$250. I am not 100% certain though. However, there are other costs you have to add in. You will need a Snell 95 certified helmet. I found a Snell 2000 certified helmet for $100. If you are intrested I can dig up the link. Also, since it was an almost three hour drive we got a hotel, that ran another $80 or so for the night. Add in food for the day and gas and it begins to add up. But hey, it was worth it  So much fun.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeap, $100 helmet for a $100 head. 

Snell 2005 helmets will be out this coming week, so nice NEW Snell 2000 helmets will be on sale. BTW at least for Bell helmets, the difference between a Snell 05 and Snell 00 is the sticker. They had to make no changes to meet the new standards.


----------



## TheForgotten (Aug 25, 2005)

Awesome, a lot less expensive than i thought it would run. I already have a Snell2000 cert. helmet, but if you can dig up that link i would gladly look into another, this one i dont like too much, bad fit. I am only about 2 hours drive from there, so i wont need to rent rooms and whatnot. But thanks for that info!


----------

